# lionfish and bluejaw



## repper2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

hello i have a lionfish for about 3 months now went to the local fish store and they sold me a bluejaw trigger said it was peaceful and it would'nt nip the lions fin. 2 days now everythings going good..should i watchout or are the two cool together?????? thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi repper,

What is the size of your tank? Cramped space often results to bickerings.


----------



## repper2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

its a 75 gal


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

repper2000 said:


> its a 75 gal


No problem with that then.:thumbsup:
If you have inverts however, be careful with your triggerfish. Same applies to mixing small fish with lionfish.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

what i no about triggers some could be semi agressive but i think every thing will be ok.


----------



## repper2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks for the info didnt want anything to happen to my lion


----------



## Oceane (Aug 4, 2006)

Blue triggers are aggressive when they breed and are hatching eggs otherwise they are ok. Few fish will fish will interfere with a lionfish as a brush with spines results in poisonning. Both trigger and linfish will eat anything small enough to fit in their mouth.


----------



## KyleV (Oct 8, 2006)

*Triggers*

The Blue jaw is one of the most peacefull (if there is such a thing) type of Trigger out there. No worries unless you plan to add additional fish smaller or less aggressive down the road.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy Hell it's Kyle from Kyle. My old friend. Kyle has kept quite an aggressive yet peaceful FOWLR for quite some time. I've seen his triggers with his lions, all was well. Provide plenty of hiding places, rocks for territories and feed well.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> Holy Hell it's Kyle from Kyle. My old friend. Kyle has kept quite an aggressive yet peaceful FOWLR for quite some time. I've seen his triggers with his lions, all was well. Provide plenty of hiding places, rocks for territories and feed well.


I didn't know you two know each other.:crazy: Especially when both of you are from Texas.:crazy:


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I heard triggers grunt-have you ever heard it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

trreherd said:


> I heard triggers grunt-have you ever heard it?


This link says they do.:shock2: :blink:


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

That would be so cool if he grunted.Try to get him to grunt!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

trreherd said:


> That would be so cool if he grunted.Try to get him to grunt!


You have to be on guard for unexpected grunts though.:roll: Clown loach(freshwater category :mrgreen: ) can make clicking sounds but you don't hear that often and this will come out unexpectedly or anytime without warning.


----------

